# service conductors and load side circuit conductors in same enclosure



## mle33 (Oct 18, 2013)

(i hope i can articulate this well enough without having a photo. i will be at the site later this week and can snap some pics if necessary though)

i am installing a service rated ATS for a new generator that will serve some pressure reading equipment on a main water line. currently there is the power pole with a meter, and right under it is a small panel with NO main disconnect, only 2 20 amp breakers feeding the 2 RTUs through underground conduit a few meters away. first of all i cant figure out how this was within code to begin with, wouldnt it need a common disconnect here? but the new ATS is service entrance rated so whatever, thats gonna be resolved.

the company that provided the genset and the ATS mounted/installed both of these items themselves, now we are left to do the rest of the install. they mounted the ATS below the existing small panel. i began working on it and the way i have it right now, im gonna have the POCO come and pull the meter, and im gonna run new wires from the meter to my disconnect in the ATS, then run wires back to the panel that has the 2 20 amp breakers.

i had originally planned to run my service cables from the bottom of the meter, THROUGH the existing panel, and then to the ATS. just because from top to bottom, this is how they are in order on the pole. the problem is that i just looked at 230.7 and it states service wires cannot be in the same raceway as other conductors. the service conductors from the bottom of the meter and the wires returning back to the panel from the ATS will be in seperate conduits. but my wires from the bottom of the meter to my first means of disconnect in the ATS, would pass through the panel first. the code says they cant be in the same raceway, but it doesnt mention being in the same enclosure. 

basically, can my conductors from the bottom of the meter pass through a panel before actually terminating on their first means of disconnect?

can anyone clarify if this is going to be a violation? i think i can relocate the ATS if this isnt going to work. i simply went with how it was placed when i got to the job.


----------



## mle33 (Oct 18, 2013)




----------

